# New sorority set-up - 72 gallons



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

We got a 110 gallon off of craigslist last week for FREE! So I got to move my african cichlids out of their tank and into the 110. That left an open 72 gallon. My husband suggested I upgrade my sorority from their 30 long since Petsmart was having the big sale and female bettas are only $0.99. So I majorly stocked up on some female bettas. I now have 52 in total. :shock: There are also 15 rasboras and 6 corydora sterbia.

The tank is heavily filtered. It has 2 canisters on it which technically filter up to 130 gallons. They are connected together by a spray bar that goes the full length of the back that my husband created. He's handy!

Here is a pic of the set-up. I am hoping to get some more floating plants to go at the top or some longer plants for the back.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

You... I hate you... I AM SO JEALOUS!! That is like... My dream tank right there. XD Of course, with that many i would be worried i couldnt keep count and would never know if i lost one...


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol! I couldnt keep count with 15. I just kind of have to know who is there and look throughout the tank to see if anyone is acting weird. Just like any large community tank. The main reason we moved the cichlids is they hid all the time in that tank for some weird reason. Moved them to the 110 and they are crazy active. We knew female bettas wouldn't hide and would be fun to watch and they are! Plus its just cool! Haha!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow that is amazing!!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy crap! Look at them all.  It was a lucky day for all of those ladies you bought.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks!  It kind of cracks me up because all the decor is a little on the short side since most came out of the 30 long. I think more floating plants will fix that.

I am just hoping for minimal fighting since there are so many. My main girl (never named any of the females for some reason) that I have had since my first sorority tank acts as a referee. She is probably the biggest female in there and she just presses up against the girls trying to cause trouble. I guess to calm them down or something. It is so darn cute!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I love it ! I miss my sorority.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

D'awww! That is the CUTEST thing I have ever seen!
I love them, it looks like a rainbow. OMG, imagining naming every single one of them! CRAZY. 
The tank is beautiful! If you get the floating plants, take pics so we can see it updated!!!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, those girls are lucky! It's a beautiful set up


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a great setup! I love the way the decor looks natural, but with little punches of color. It goes very nicely with all of those colorful bettas!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is just STUNNING!!! GREAT job & CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG! *THUD*

(passed out from the splendor of it all) ;D


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

O_O Wow! that's incredible, and so beautiful! Fishenvyfishenvy fishenvyfishenvy! How do you keep up with the weekly water changes on that?!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, my first reaction was also "WOW!" .... it's gorgeous!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy crap!! MOAR PICTURES PLS KTHNX


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all of the complements and kind words! :-D I hope they feel lucky. I think I would if I was a female betta. Lol! 



Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> OMG OMG OMG! *THUD*
> 
> (passed out from the splendor of it all) ;D


That made me lol! :lol:



JKfish said:


> O_O Wow! that's incredible, and so beautiful! Fishenvyfishenvy fishenvyfishenvy! How do you keep up with the weekly water changes on that?!


 We have a large siphon hose like a Python. I just stick it out of the bedroom window into the flowerbed when draining the water and then to fill it up we attach it to the bathroom sink. Use a thermometer to ensure the correct temp and add Prime while it is filling up. It doesn't take all that long. My other tank is a 110 and my husband's is a 135. They take a lot longer to do a water change on. For those I have to run the hose out of the front door since they are in the living room.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Holy crap!! MOAR PICTURES PLS KTHNX


Just for you P3!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

OMG /jealous


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Here it is with the "moon light". It is a horrible picture just like most of the rest but I only have my iphone to take pictures with.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Did I mention I love you?

 Thank you! I love seeing them interact, theyre adorable.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Btw, how did buying like 50 bettas go down?

You: HI IM TAKING THESE 438954395204 BETTAS, KTHNX. ... 

Cashier: ......What is this I dont even.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Wowwweeeee!!! Incredibly nice!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha! I had to go to 3 petsmarts to get them all. They really didn't say a whole lot. The first guy was like "they are all females right?". He is obviously a smart employee and knows they can be put together. 

I have encountered a petsmart employee a while back working in the fish section that was like "your not going to put all those together are you?". Me: "actually yeah I am". She looked at me like I was crazy. Me thinking "your an idiot". Lol!

The last one i went to was by my work which i frequent. The lady at the cashier said she figured i would be taking advantage of the sale. She knows i have a sorority. 

I am glad everyone likes it!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Now you must keep a log for us.... on betta behavior in the ultimate sorority! 

Please please please....


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

^ I agree with HereFishyFishy! You _have_ to keep us updated on this... Pictures, videos, a log, something! Honestly, it's insane, and it looks like a fishy Utopia~


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not opposed to that. I just haven't ever done anything like that before. I actually have a short video. I'll start a new thread later and post it.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*something to add in*

Something you could add in would be a couple upside-down clear boxes with an air pump feeding them. Would take a pretty heavy weight but I think it'd create a new dynamic. When I have boys visit in the 4-way breeder the two elder girls usually take up authority of each air-cup-float end.

I've found the girls sometimes play around with high magnification mirrors too. 

A few technical questions: what make are the canister filters and what media do you use in them?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

What do they do with the boxes? So they float with the bottom up? I'm having a hard time visualizing it.

The canisters are fluval 304 & 305 with bioballs and fiberfill I think. My husband filled them but pretty sure that's it.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, That is one amazing tank. Those girls are so lucky you came along. It also makes me feel bad for my 1 and only girl in her tank all alone.  I wish i had something bigger so i could setup a sorority.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I am sure your little girl is really happy the way she is Phoenix!  and thanks!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably more like 180 gallons of filtration, just about right. I've found my peak filtration is around 140 gallons with my setup. I prefer nano-rings as a bio media but I also use bio-wheels on the output. Nano rings are 1cm ceramic rings, you get about 2x the surface of normal rings. and they fit baskets tighter.

With what you have, baring really drastic accidents, you should have no problems at 90 fish 1 inch and under. (including betta)


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The idea with clear plastic is to create a little bubble of air down low in the tank that they can stop by and get a breath from. A capped UGF pipe with an air-hose to it stuck to the side using heater clamps would be simple enough. It would break up the surfacing pattern and give them a second place to congregate. You could also end up seeing them play "queen of the magic air pocket". Just let the extra air bubble out from under it and it should keep the water surface inside clean. I've made them for a friend who has turtles and frogs. Sadly my girls are still in the 10 gallon tank, getting ready to change that but I've had to replace more floor than expected.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

In the last pics you posted I spotted a few that looked like young males. I could be wrong, but the fins looked quite long to be females. Great tank though, its amazing! And I'm sure all the girls are happy to have been rescued from the death cups.

The ones at Petco/Smart near me just end up dying because no one wants females =/ Not to mention that they're sold as Fry and not adults, and can't eat the pellets. Wish I could buy them all!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

They are all females. I triple checked for the ovipositor. I had my suspicions at first too.  I have had most of the biggest ones for a while.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

That's crazy awesome! You need to post a video of them being fed. What do you do, dump a container of betta buffet pellets in??? They must be like piranhas during feeding time, lol.


----------

